# Bacterlife P



## ciderdrinker (24 Sep 2012)

Hi there.Help needed.
As a newbie I'm currently confused.
Bought a bottle of Bacterlife P to cycle my tank but now realise this is intended for ponds not aquariums!
Have I wasted my money? it was an honest mistake but I'm reluctant to use it if it's  the wrong stuff.
Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Sep 2012)

Hello,
        Yes, you have wasted your money. But this is not because of issues with ponds. The same bacteria grow in ponds as grow in tanks. That factor is irrelevant. The reason you wasted your money is because you can get bacteria for free by simply seeding your filter and substrate with a bit of soil from a houseplant or from your garden outside, or with a bit of mulm or sediment from someones pond or tank.

Cheers,


----------



## ciderdrinker (24 Sep 2012)

Have a couple of pals with well established tanks so I'll go down that route.
Thanks for the reply


----------

